# Location for holiday home in Donegal?



## Madeline (27 Jun 2007)

Hi,
Im thinking of buying a holiday home in Donegal and looking at areas like Dunfanaghy, Carrigart, Creeslough & Downings.
I would like opinions on what these towns are really like, especially from people with "local knowledge".


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Jun 2007)

They are all nice, Creeslough less so than the others maybe, but fairly overdeveloped at this stage.  Not 'towns' as such, more like villages most of the time.  Very busy during the summer (esp. July) and bank/public holdidays in N.I. in general.

Why not go up for a few weekends this summer and spend some time in each?  Carrigart and Downings are close, likewise Creeslough and Dunfanaghy.

Not exactly 'cheap' compared to the rest of Donegal.


----------



## Madeline (28 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
I am familiar with the areas, I just wanted to know from a Donegal persons point of view if one of these villages would be considered more desirable than the others.
Would there be any other towns/villages in Donegal that you would recommend?
Im just looking for somewhere relatively close to the sea with a good pub!


----------



## Delber (28 Jun 2007)

Portsalon/ Fanad Pennisula


----------



## Brenbo (9 Mar 2008)

Not sure if you purchased yet.
The areas you are\were looking at definitely the most expensive areaa for holiday homes.
Why not try further west (Dungloe, Kinclassagh, Gweedore area) alot cheaper and you can still get"close to the sea with a good pub"


----------



## Rose (9 Mar 2008)

How about south west Donegal, places like Carrick and Glencolmcille, the scenery is fantastic and the pubs are fine too, music in them most weekends summer and winter. some lovely beaches nearby as well as river and sea fishing. Bunglas and Slieve League in the area. Visit www.carrickonline.com for more info and nice photos.


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Mar 2008)

Madeline said:


> Hi,
> Im thinking of buying a holiday home in Donegal and looking at areas like Dunfanaghy, Carrigart, Creeslough & Downings.
> I would like opinions on what these towns are really like, especially from people with "local knowledge".



Dunfanaghy - ghost town in the off season, full of holiday homes, empty of character.
Creeslough - wouldn't be my idea of a nice seaside town.
Downings - nice but already overcrowded with holiday homes and caravan parks.
Carrigart - not too familiar with here but it's near Downings so nice beaches in the area at least.

As mentioned by Brenbo why not look further west? You will get less of the tourist and more of the local atmosphere. Just curious as well, why buy a holiday home? They are popping up in lots of areas in Donegal and do nothing for the county - they lie empty most of the year and IMO are an eyesore, I only wish local planners could forget the revenue and think of the beauty of the areas but just my own opinion. Why not rent somewhere whenever you go up instead?


----------



## catmac (16 Apr 2008)

i agree with brenbo and rose - check out those other areas.  we bought a holiday home in dunkineely (it's between killybegs and donegal town).  primarily it is for our use throughout the year but we will be letting to the holiday market too.  the area around dunkineely is beautiful and i love the laid back attitude of the people there.

and i agree also with ceist beag about the holiday homes popping up everywhere - we love photography and are often really annoyed to find a generic holiday home estate is blocking the beautiful views.  we bought an old house (circa 1904) and are going to start doing it up now.  i know it is a lot of (probably expensive) work but at least we are not adding to the white cube dormer invasion.  and we are near enough the house to make good use of it regularly so it is not taking away from the village income to have us there as we will shop in the local store and eat in the diner and the restaurant.  not to mention a tipple or two in the bar next door!  

so i'd definately recommend that area and definately recommend looking for an old house.  and the price of property there is rising but still less than many of the villages mentioned in the op's list - and you get more house for your money.


----------



## Neadyk (16 Apr 2008)

I agree with Benbro, west Donegal is fantastic.  Spent many a happy summer there.  Dungloe in particular is great and have an annual festival that is great craic.  I'll pm you details of a local auctioneers who have great local knowledge as well as the rest of Donegal.


----------



## extopia (16 Apr 2008)

catmac said:


> ...we will shop in the local store and eat in the diner and the restaurant.  not to mention a tipple or two in the bar next door!




Ah... Fish 'n' chips from Baskins! And a pint in Maguires. Well, maybe not Maguires. 



catmac said:


> so i'd definately recommend that area and definately recommend looking for an old house.  and the price of property there is rising but still less than many of the villages mentioned in the op's list - and you get more house for your money.



Yes, SW Donegal's villages are full of fine empty or decaying houses, as the locals insist on building one-off new dormer bungalows miles from any shops, pubs or schools. There's probably good value to be had in older properties because of lack of demand, although to be honest there doesn't seem to be a lot of demand anywhere in DL judging from the length of time properties remain on the market.


----------



## MC D (16 Apr 2008)

Nobody mentioned North Donegal yet many a good summer i have spent in a little place called Urris in the Inisowen Penninsula my father originally came from there so we are lucky enough to have a holiday cottage overlooking the Atlantic ocean thankfully the planners seem to be more strict there as there aren't many houses near the shore ours was built in the 1870's . i love going there close to Ballyliffin for a round of golf , a nice county pub only 1 miles away ,plenty of beautifully fresh sea air and letterkenny and Derry only an hour away if you want to go shopping not that i want to go shopping when i go there


----------



## dempster (16 Apr 2008)

Couldnt agree more with MC D. The inishowen penisula is breathtaking and the house prices good. The beeches are second to none. Especially Culdaff beech. Plenty pubs and restuarants in Culdaff, Carndonagh and Malin.Malin Head is spectacular.


----------



## sidzer (16 Apr 2008)

West Donegal does it for me - the houses in Gweedore are scattered higley pigley but it still seems to work - probably the beauty of the sea and the Islands..... (I wish I was there.........)

I worked in Falcarragh for a year and nice place too - maybe not so up market but one of the nicest beeches in the country about 1 mile from the town. People are very friendly and it is in the Gaeltact.....

I would love to buy up there but it is about 4 hours from where I now live...

I also agree that Donegal has too many holiday homes but its so dam beautiful and I don't blame people from wanting to swap their busy lives for some tranqil beauty...

Best of luck

PS. My experience of Dunfanaghy is that it attracts a Northern middle class client - big flash sports cars - nice dinky traditional type with architect upgrades houses - all v nice but I don't quite get that true Donegal feel in the place...

Cresslough - no - It would not be for me - No decent beeches near as far as I know - nice walk through the grounds of the Capucian Friary and nice tidal bay but I always keep on driving and don't usually feel that I am in 'true Donegal' until I am in Falcarragh..


----------



## Brenbo (20 May 2008)

I know of a nice holiday home coming onto the market soon in West Donegal, right on the coast. 

Has everything:


Numerous safe sandy beaches within a short stroll
Sea views from the house.
Award winning seafood restaurants nearby.
Local pubs with great character.
Links Golf Course
Between two little beautiful fishing villages
If anyone wants more info PM me please.


----------

